# Which starter will you get on Sun/Moon?



## Felt (May 10, 2016)

*Rowlet (Grass/Flying)*



*Litten (Fire)*



*Popplio (Water)*
*
*​


----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

I really need to see the final evos 

I'm buying both.


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2016)

As of right now either one seems ok to me to get as a starter. However, I think I will decide when we get their evolutions and perhaps their move pools. In addition, if they come with hidden ability that might be a factor as well.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 10, 2016)

Need to see the evo's but they all look like dogshit. Maybe the catbro?


----------



## Satsuki (May 10, 2016)

I usually go with the water starter but Litten is SO cute


----------



## Bonly (May 10, 2016)

I usually always go with the firs starter so I'll go with Litten but I always get both versions so chances are I'll get Rowlet for Moon. Though depending on their final evolution forms I might change my mind to use Rowlet and go with Popplio


----------



## Swarmy (May 10, 2016)

Rowlet by far, I haven't been so much in love with a starter in ages


----------



## Darkmatter (May 10, 2016)

Litten for me.


----------



## lacey (May 10, 2016)

They're all pretty crappy looking. Probably going to pick Rowlet and then dump it for my actual team in the next town.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2016)

It's Lit(ten)


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2016)

Popplio or Rowlet. I don't like Litten.


----------



## Saru (May 10, 2016)

Popplio or Litten, leaning towards Litten. Really need to see those final evos, though.


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2016)

Serena said:


> They're all pretty crappy looking. Probably going to pick Rowlet and then dump it for my actual team in the next town.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2016)

Since the first game I've always chosen the grass starter but Litten is calling me to chose it.

I'm going to wait and see.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2016)

Getting Moon just as planned. 

For starters, the final evo is where I'll give my final decision, I like Litten too but for now it's Rowlet, it's too cute


----------



## Atlas (May 11, 2016)

I'm going Litten for now.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 11, 2016)

The grass one is the only one I like. I usually get the fire starter, but assuming I do buy Sun or Moon I'll probably choose that one unless it looks ass in its final form


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 11, 2016)

Serena said:


> They're all pretty crappy looking. Probably going to pick Rowlet and then dump it for my actual team in the next town.


QFT


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2016)

I'm torn between Rowlet and Popplio. 

TORN I TELL YOU SOMEONE HELP ME

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2016)

Sunrider said:


> I'm torn between Rowlet and Popplio.
> 
> TORN I TELL YOU SOMEONE HELP ME


Simple. 

Take anyone, and let someone breed another starter for you.  
Or Wonder-trade. It does wonders.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Simple.
> 
> Take anyone, and let someone breed another starter for you.
> Or Wonder-trade. It does wonders.


I'll probably wind up getting the them all anyways, when their Hidden Abilities are released.


----------



## Freechoice (May 13, 2016)

Since pokemon red I've always started with the fire type

so  Litten

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2016)

Sunrider said:


> I'm torn between Rowlet and Popplio.
> 
> TORN I TELL YOU SOMEONE HELP ME


Protip: Pick neither.
Sun and Moon will have compatibility with RBY. Just pick your favourite starter from those games and import it.


----------



## Sunrider (May 14, 2016)

Serena said:


> Protip: Pick neither.
> Sun and Moon will have compatibility with RBY. Just pick your favourite starter from those games and import it.


Psh, RBY starters are so 20 years ago. 

I'm on that new shit.


----------



## Six (May 14, 2016)

Grass and flying is pretty unique, isn't there only one other pokemon like that(Tropius) even though it sucks


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2016)

Chrollo Lucifer said:


> Grass and flying is pretty unique, isn't there only one other pokemon like that(Tropius) even though it sucks


Jumpluff and shaymin too. Tho grass and flying is a pretty crappy typing imo. 

I'd probably get litten at the start i guess.


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2016)

Sunrider said:


> Psh, RBY starters are so 20 years ago.
> 
> I'm on that new shit.


Please, retro is sooooo in right now.


----------



## Sunrider (May 15, 2016)

Serena said:


> Please, retro is sooooo in right now.


Sure, for the hoi polloi. 

I'm avant garde up in this hoe.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 15, 2016)

Will pick Popplio for Sun, Rowlet for Moon.


----------



## Felt (May 15, 2016)

Serena said:


> Protip: Pick neither.
> Sun and Moon will have compatibility with RBY. Just pick your favourite starter from those games and import it.


surely worth using the new starters at least on the first playthrough


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 15, 2016)

The Generation I starter boner people still have is honestly stupid, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 15, 2016)

I don't get this whole "nostalgia" thing with Pokemon honestly. 
I never had it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (May 19, 2016)

Litten or Rowlett. But I'm probably going to import starters from my AS through poke bank as well.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (May 19, 2016)

Until I see final evos for them, going to go with Rowlet.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (May 19, 2016)

They all so cute but Litten because its a badass fire cat. Just hoping it doesn't go bipedal for a change..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (May 25, 2016)

CrazyVulpine said:


> They all so cute but Litten because its a badass fire cat. *Just hoping it doesn't go bipedal for a change*..



Yeah, GF always does this and it bugs me. >_<


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 28, 2016)

I was going for Litten but I may go for Rowlet, depending on the final evo. Whoever I don't choose, I'll pick in Moon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

I guess I will wait to see the evolutions since I am between the grass owl and the circus seal pup.
Litten it's just a fucking cat, why people like it so much is beyond me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm getting both. My starters will be Rowlett for Moon and Litten for Sun.


----------

